# Help finding a song?



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

I heard a song drive by me and its bugging the life out of me, i have no clues, except its a uk band from 2 or 3 years ago male singer, and a bit of the lyrics are summin summin summin write you a love letter? Please help ta


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

The corus is summin summim gotta write you a love letter......


----------



## Stufat (Apr 30, 2013)

Clairy Browne and the bangin rackets??

Female singer, Amy wine house style but loads of love letter mentions


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

I normally google the lyric i remember and youtube any promising results.
I wondered if it was that Hoobastank track (i think its called "the letter") but they are a US band, and its a duet with a girl singing too, so unlikely.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Found it ,the twang!


----------

